# Hello



## Someday28# (Jul 25, 2019)

Greetings just signed up after reading some interesting posts and I would like to share and seek advice on my situation. I will share once I can post in the appropriate section .


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. You should be able to post in any section you want now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a link to the OP's story.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation/434963-my-story-so-far-very-much-fog-still.html


----------

